# Forest Fix



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got the season 1 DVD of Axmen (we don't get cable...or TV) and I have to say I really enjoyed it...I don't care if there's a lot of fake staged Hollywood scrip and stuff...I just liked seeing tree felling, dragging logs, and running all that big equipment. 
It's Wintertime here in Los Padres Forest, and the mountains are full of snow...so my ridiculous little firewood cutting business is down for now...so I need a forest fix!
I don't care if some of Axmen is phony...it's entertaining...opcorn:

I just wish they would show more chainsaw action...

Bounty Hunter


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## slowp (Jan 16, 2010)

Season 1 wasn't too bad. The show has gotten worse since then. 

I watch it to get my logging fix. No logs being moved where I work right now.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

We are still on the season 1 DVD, second disk...and there I am sitting at the dining room table doing our required saw maintainence while watching the show...I had spent about an hour, giving a full go-over on the 660, and and a 044 that needed a bar exchanged and a new air cleaner. I had meticulouly cleaned both saws, and was pretty happy about that because we had a big tree job in the morning and I like it when all our equipment is in top shape and our outfit looks totally on the game with super-clean saws...

So watching the show, Jessie Browning gets PO'ed and throws down his saw, which bounces off the wood and lands in the muddy road...The reason?...the chain got dull becuase he was limbing stubs on a muddy log!!!!

Now don't get me wrong, I still enjoy the show...corny staged stuff and all...but saw abuse!!!!????

Come on Jessie...Cowboy Up...stop whining and get a file!


----------



## joesawer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bounty Hunter said:


> I just got the season 1 DVD of Axmen (we don't get cable...or TV) and I have to say I really enjoyed it...I don't care if there's a lot of fake staged Hollywood scrip and stuff...I just liked seeing tree felling, dragging logs, and running all that big equipment.
> It's Wintertime here in Los Padres Forest, and the mountains are full of snow...so my ridiculous little firewood cutting business is down for now...so I need a forest fix!
> I don't care if some of Axmen is phony...it's entertaining...opcorn:
> 
> ...






Hello
How are things in Frazier Park? I worked on Mt Frazier during the Day fire. Then on a fire break for the FS the next spring.
You have nice little town and a good pizza joint.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey joesawer,
Big hats off to the USFS and you and your fellow firefighters...:yourock:

When the Day Fire moved accross Lockwood valley...I thought our home and the entire Bounty Hunter Ranch was toast...but the brave men and women who cut the firebreaks and stood up to that inferno saved the day...

I saw video of the fire crossing the road...thermal-driven winds of up 150mph had the fire blasting horizontally...Geez...I thought it wouldn't stop until it reached Bakersfield.

You guys are amazing! 

The Day Fire did bring a real positive for us in particular...it went through so fast through areas like Grade Valley and Yellow Jacket that it killed the trees and didn't burn much of the standing wood. Last year USFS marked and cut down a lot of timber, to make future firebreaks...even branched and bucked some of it. Now, last summer, firewood cutters like me had a BONANZA...dry wood just laying there ready to be cut, split and loaded!

Keep an eye on the chainsaw forum...CHEVYTOWN is organizing another So Cal GTG...and we probably run to town and get some pizza! 

Saw Safe,
Bounty Hunter


----------

